# In need of hair color removal help



## kavant91 (Feb 5, 2011)

So I dyed my hair black in october and my hair is long now with light brown roots that are about 2.5 inches long. I've been contemplating on either spending money on a hairstylist to fix my hair color or just spending a little bit of money to buy a hair color remover like Loreal Paris or Color Opps. The thing is I've heard more bad reviews than good, for the people who've dyed their hair black and had long hair compared to people who've dyed it black and have short hair. So should I just go to a stylist to fix it or try and fix it myself?


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 5, 2011)

You could try using Vit C - it is quite gentle, inexpensive, and might remove some of the old black dye. If it doesn't work, then maybe you should have a salon try.
  *Vitamin C To Remove Hair Colour*
I lightened my hair using one part vitamin C to two parts clarifying shampoo - (4 tablespoons vit c and 8 tablespoons shampoo).

Mix the two until frothy, then apply to dry hair covering thoroughly. I then covered my hair in plastic and waited 2 hours until washing out. Shampooed again and conditioned well.

Results:

This treatment didn't lighten my hair that much, but it did remove some of the darker dye from the lower parts of my hair.

My hair looks shinier, healthier, and some of my natural red tones are more noticeable.

The vitamin C did not dry out or damage my hair.

I purchased the vitamin C from a health food store for $2.50 so it was a inexpensive treatment that showed nice results.


----------



## Ere Perez (Feb 8, 2011)

First, if your hair color is over three days old, chances are you wonâ€™t be able to remove it. Your best option is to find a professional skilled in different hair coloring techniques. Besides highlighting drab hair colors, your stylist can darken too-light hair colors and offset hair color mistakes.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 9, 2011)

One 'n Only Colorfix!

Smells horrid. Gets the job done. Even took out stubborn red that nothing else could!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You can get it at Sally's for $13-14


----------



## Bunny (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi, First off I'm a total Internet skeptic, but I did ALOT of research about removing hair color using Vitamin C crushed up into Clarifying shampoo. I saw 99.9% of people had good results so I gave it a whirl and IT WORKS!!!!! I had brown hair with blonde highlights which I proceded to have my hair dresser color the entire head a bright red color. Well that was about 2-3 months ago when I started with the red, but my last application of red was about 4 weeks ago. Ok so I'm bored now and want to go as blonde as possible but realize I may have to go slow and start with a strawberry blonde color. I knew if I went and asked my hair dresser to strip all the red out of my hair- my hair was going to be fried and then when she would apply the blonde all the damage was going to show so I looked for a natural way to do it. I bought 500mg vitamin c tablets which I crushed up with a metal object and then once all the pills were in tiny pieces I used the side of a cup to roll over the pieces til it turned to powder. There were some tiny pieces left so do your best to flatten all of those out til it's all powder. I first crushed 12 pills and added 3 squirts of Suave daily clarifying shampoo... Mixed it up and applied it only to the top of my hair which is where I'm noticeably redder than the rest of my hair. I had planned to try and lighten this a few times til it matched the rest of the hair and then lighten the whole head the last time I was going to do it. Anyway I applied on DRY HAIR to the crown and left it for 45, then washed it out with the clarifying shampoo by itself and it didn't do much. Then I skipped 1 day and did the same thing but used 20 of the vitamin c instead and tied a plastic bag over my hair and put a hat on over that to keep make extra heat on my hair, again this was on DRY HAIR. The color lightened slightly. Ok, this was it.... Now I meant business! I planned to do my entire head now cuz I have a hair appointment tomorrow and I have to go for broke and lighten as much as I can from the sides and back and bottom cuz I can tell at this point I'm going to need to chemically lighten the very top. So I crushed up the remaining 70 pills I had, added that to just about the same amount of shampoo as I'd normally use to wash my hair, but this time... MY HAIR WAS WET.,. Not dripping wet, but pretty damp. I put the mixture all over my hair, rubbed it in really good for 4 minutes and covered it by tying a plastic bag over my hair the putting a hat on that. Yes I used all those pills in the mixture because my hair is almost waist length... Like where your belt would sit. I wasn't scared to try this many pills cuz first I tried the root area with 12 pills and nothing, then 20 and added the bag as a shower cap and the hat over it. It wasn't till I tried it with more strength(70 pills) on WET HAIR and then added the bag and the hat and left it for an hour and a half. That's when it worked. The top did lighten some but I know my hair dresser will have to lighten it tomorrow chemically, but the sides and back lightened beautifully!!!! A lot of the red came out and I can even see my old blonde highlights! It kinda does look strawberry blondish. I think the difference is that I did this on wet hair. Plus I left it for the hour and a half with the bag over it and the hat on top. I'm soooo excited cuz now I feel I've done a lot of the job for my hairdresser and she won't have to kill or fry my hair tomorrow. She will only have to lighten about an inch around the crown area which is redder than the rest bcuz that was new growth and the new growth around the root area always takes lighter. I'm stoked I totally saved the sides and back of my hair from all the chemicals my hairdresser would have had to use had I not tried this Vitamin C and Clarifying Shampoo concoction! I took a lot of time writing this so maybe I can help another person in my same dilemma! God Bless!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

